# baytril dosing help needed!!



## zookeeper (Nov 26, 2012)

Hello all, have two very sick new baby hogs:-(, URIs/losing weight long story!, I got baytril but the vet diluted it, does not know hedgies but my only choice at he time, to 5mgs/ml as the animals are so small, does 0.3 mls sound like the right dose? I think they weigh around 175-200 grams?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

If you can get specific weights on them, we can help you get a more accurate dosage for them - you'll definitely want to make sure they're getting the right amount, instead of just winging it.


----------



## zookeeper (Nov 26, 2012)

Sorry they were being very uncooperative before, Sam is 137gs and Stella is 166gs but Stella has lost a lot of weight as she wont eat, I am going to try baby food via syringe and I think give her a dose of panacure as well.
Would giving kitten milk replacer and/or yogurt, for extra vitamins/protein and digestive aid, be a bad idea because of he lactose?
Is there URIs contagious to other animals?


----------



## zookeeper (Nov 26, 2012)

Gave them as close to 0.166mls and 0.137mls as I could get, I hope that sounds right? will give another in the AM? I am thinking though that they may need a higher dose closer to 10mg/kg based on how bad they are especially Stella, I am giving her baby food in a few hours after the med has had time to leave her stomach as she did not put up much of a fight when I mixed the baytril with the chicken baby food.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Without doing the math, those numbers do sound reasonable compared to what I've given in the past (though it all depends on concentration). Yes, you'll want to treat them every 12 hours.  The vet should have told you the correct dosage, based on the 5mg/mL concentration. Did s/he say what that was? I can't remember the typical baytril concentration off the top of my head so I'm not sure how diluted that is.


----------



## zookeeper (Nov 26, 2012)

The bottle says it was diluted 10X to 5mg/ml from 50mg/ml.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Okay, from what I've seen 5-10mg/kg is standard, starting at 5mg/kg. Going by that, Sam would get 0.14cc and Stella would get 0.17cc every 12 hours. 

Someone check my math though, that's not one of my strong suits. I struggle horribly with anything involving numbers!

Dosage is 5mg/1kg

Sam is 137g (0.137kg) so his dose would be .685mg
Stella is 166g (0.166kg) so her dose would be .83mg

At 5mg/mL, (whee, reverse the math back to what we had)
Sam would get 0.137mL
Stella would get 0.166mL


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Yup, the math is right.

Brings me to the horrors of my surgery lab tomorrow XD But it's correct lol


----------



## zookeeper (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks! So I have this figured out right the syringes I have are in 0.1 cc increments so it is hard to be precise, I give Stella just bellow the 0.2 mark and Sam in the middle between the 0.1 and 0.2?

Stella still wont eat, I got 3ccs of baby food/cat food i her last night, how often should I syringe feed her?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

As much as you can/she'll eat - the usual recommended syringe-feeding schedule is for however many mL of food she eats, you can wait that many hours until you feed again. For example, if she eats 4 mL (cc's) of food, then you can wait and feed her again in four hours. If you have to work that out around work/school/etc. schedules, just do the best you can - when I had to syringe-feed Lily, I fed her right before I went to work, and fed her again as soon as I got home, and just tried to feed her more often when I was home to get as much food into her as possible.

If you want to continue trying to encourage her to eat on her own at night, it might help if you offer her several different options - such as a bowl of dry normal food, a bowl of dry crushed food, a bowl of wet food, some baby food...She might be tempted to try a little bit of something if she has lots of options! I hope she and Sam start feeling better soon!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Try picking up some Carnivore Care - it's a great option for syringe feeding, very high in fat to make up for if she's not willing to eat very much. You can find it at a vet's office - no appointment required, it's OTC, but only vets sell it. Carnivore Care can sometimes kick-start a hedgehog's appetite, and it's also kind of irresistible, so she may even be willing to eat it herself from a bowl.

1 tablespoon is just about 15ml/cc's. For baby food, 12-15ml per day or more. For Carnivore Care you can get away with less, if she's not cooperative, because it's so high in fat and designed for sick animals or animals recovering from surgery, etc. I try to get at least 9ml of the Carnivore Care in them per day when I'm using that. Keep weighing her daily so you can stay on top of any weigh she might lose - she's small and doesn't have much weight to spare, so that's really important.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Another option is Emeraid, which is the critical care diet I use. It also works extremely well, though to get an ideal "hedgehog" formulation typically the vet will prescribe you a balance of about one part of the exotic / carnivore food to three parts of the avian / omnivore, if I remember right. May be backwards, but anyhow, if your vet doesn't have Carnivore Care, Emeraid is also a great option.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

"Prowl" and "Grace" by Honest Kitchen are good options too. They're high fat dehydrated cat foods, so they work the same as Carnivore Care.


----------



## zookeeper (Nov 26, 2012)

Well still sneezing especially Sam but there looking better! As of today Stella is 182gs and is Sam 160gs, Stella eagerly takes 5mls of the food mix via syringe after her meds but I saw her finally take a few bites of kibble today as well! So I hope she keeps on it, I will have too switch too a low fat kibble soon.


----------



## zookeeper (Nov 26, 2012)

Well I used the last of the baytril but they are still sneezing! So i guess it is back to the Vet then now!! Do I ask for a higher dose this tIme?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

The vet may try a different antibiotic that might be more effective against whatever they have. Hope they stop sneezing soon!


----------

